
Notes on RSI for Developers Who Don't Have It (Yet) - swyx
https://www.swyx.io/writing/rsi-tips
======
troydavis
An ergo mouse is listed under “Expensive/Extreme Recommendations.” The one I
use, the VerticalMouse, is $90. For anyone in a first-world country, $90 - or
even $200 or $300 - seems incredibly cheap if it makes any impact at all on
RSI - especially when your income requires typing.

Regarding actual recommendations, I’d start with a Kinesis Freestyle or
similar split+movable keyboard (potentially tented) and a vertical mouse or
trackpad. Basically, your wrists shouldn’t need to bend up/down or angle
in/out to type or mouse. I’d consider this the bare minimum (not extreme) if
you’ve experienced wrist/hand pain.

~~~
swyx
thanks, I will rearrange. still working on this list.

